
3D Printing a Chair with Puzzle Pieces - lgleason
http://www.polyglotprogramminginc.com/adventures-in-3d-printing/
======
Ccecil
The RAMPS shield burned up because the $20 knockoff shields don't use
sufficient connectors or copper weight on their boards. We see this quite
often in #reprap and I always advise people not go cheap on the board.
Ultimachine ramps cost a lot more for a reason...they don't catch fire...and
if there was any issues johhnyr would make it right.

------
SixSigma
I like this. I'm buying an xcarve [1] this summer and have a few ideas in
development to build large scale items from inter-locking parts. This kind of
3d imaginative thinking will be required for the first few years of hobby CAM.

Inspiring projects like this should help bring people into the fold.

[1]
[https://www.inventables.com/technologies/x-carve](https://www.inventables.com/technologies/x-carve)

------
avmich
How'd you make a software which turns a 3D object - with maybe some
constraints on geometry - into a set of smaller, printable interlocked parts?

